# 5 Month Old Puppy has wretched breath! O_o



## Calmingapple (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am still new to this forum, hope I am posting in the right spot.

My 5 month old Mini American Eskimo has developed the most ungodly breath recently.
Her baby teeth have been coming out off and on for awhile now. Just yesterday we had to help her with one tooth that was just kind of dangling there. naturally, there was some blood to accompany it. We do brush her teeth once a week to help avoid plaque build up.
Her main food is dry kibble that is salmon based, so she never smelt all that good after eating her food LOL! 

Today, however, the smell was just ungodly. Like wake the dead ungodly!
We gave her mouth a gentle brush but no luck... it went back to stinky half an hour later.

One person suggested it is from her teeth coming out and the new ones coming in and the blood aiding in the smell.

Just curious what other people think and have personally experienced? She is 5 months. thanks!!!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Does it smell like pennies?

There's always the chance that it could be a medical problem, but I had the same issue with Mozart when he was younger, and it went away once all his adult teeth were in. I read somewhere that the "puppy breath" smell seems to affect different people in weird ways; some really like the smell, and some, like us, think it's the grossest thing ever.

However, I also had to switch him to a food that had little or no fish or fish oil in it, because it was making his body stink, so if she's eating a food that is primarily fish and her body can't tolerate it, that could be affecting everything too.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah - if it has sort of a metallic smell to it, it's most likely from the teething and the smell of the blood. Alannah's mouth smelled that way for a period of time. With all her adult teeth, she has lovely fresh smelling breath. It still doesn't hurt to brush every few days though


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Some puppies just stink when they're teething. If you don't see anything stuck in her mouth or anything beyond the teething, and she's not painful or anything like that you may just have to wait it out.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Has she ratained a tooth somewhere? Yorkies are prone to that so I´m familiar with that smell.As soon as they get that putrid breath,I know that somewhere in there,there is a tooth that hasnt fallen out even though the new one has pushed past it.
Like this:








It doesnt have to be so many..even just one can cause awful breath because of the build up of bacteria.If it doesnt change in the next few days,have your vet take a look at his teeth  If there is infact a tooth that isnt falling out on it´s own,he´ll pull it for you and problem solved


----------



## Calmingapple (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome replies from everyone, thanks!

Come to think of it, it does smell a bit like pennies, which is because of the mild bleeding when the tooth comes out. It is fishy rust like. OH and one last thing, she is in an early heat, so yah, it doesn't help the smell of everything :-(

We give her teeth a gentle brush daily now... it only helps for a short time.

We need to find doggy safe breath mints lol!

But on a serious note, thanks to the person posting the photo - it helps to have a visual cue to watch for. So far her teeth appear to be coming in okay but we will keep an eye out.

Many thanks!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

A friend of mine uses Breath Busters biscuits for her shepherd/Husky mix. They work pretty well for eliminating dog-breath, at least temporarily. There are similar biscuits made by other more wholesome companies, available at Global Pet Foods. Old Mother Hubbard is one. There's another that's made with parsley and mint, but I can't remember the name of them.... they have a whole variety though.


----------

